# Ngayon ka pa lang mag-aalmusal?



## rekcah

Please translate this:
Ngayon ka pa lang mag-aalmusal
Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

You can say either of the two sentences below:

_You're just having breakfast now?
You're now just having breakfast?_

Note that the adverb of time *now *can occupy the beginning, middle or end position of a clause.  However, placing _*now*_ at the beginning will change the tone of your text:

_Now you're having breakfast?_

This last sentence expresses more frustration or annoyance on the speaker's part (that the collocutor is _finally _having breakfast).


----------



## rekcah

Thank you.


----------

